

Startups Reddit - rms
http://reddit.com/r/startups/

======
garbowza
Why would we want a startups reddit when we've got that (but better) right
here?

~~~
davidw
Maybe someone's starting a company to capitalize on the Ron Paul craze - what
better place for it?

------
dfens
I had to laugh when I saw the link to your kratom website. I gave you a point
for being so persistent.

